# Forum Mini Youngblood



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

if its anything like the regular youngbloods, you'll be buttery on rails and park but its not that much of an all mountain board.

its super flexy though.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

What size? Seems like its pretty small and a kids board, you aren't kid size/strength I'd think


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Youngblood mini's come in 137,142, and 145. 


i think shes on the right track for a jib board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

if you arent sold on the youngblood and are looking for a good straight jib board you also may want to look into technines midget mafia board. you can get it in a 144, and 147.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I was lookin' @ the 145, right now I'm riding a 147 Burton but it's WAY TOO stiff. There just isn't that much seletion for girl boards here so when I came across this one I was pretty stoked. It doesn't matter if it's not an all around board I just want to be able to fun with it and get down the regular runs, lolololol. P.S thanks for the tip I'll look into the Mafia.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh just remembered, speaking of Technine I found the Women's Jib, wonder how it'd do against the Forum Mini Youngblood?! D:

::TECHNINE MAGALOG 08/09::


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah idk about there womens stuff but i was gonna recomend that also. 

and romes board that mfr rides. thats a good womens board im sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

shitttttt eternalsnow.com has the t9 womens package for only 349 you should def check that out. 





is ti just me or are there girl graphics cooler than any of there guys board graphics?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Ya i use to ride an old mini youngblood and i love it. The only bad thing was it cracked on the tail from pressure. I am also looking at a new mini youngblood for this comming up season. I would deffently recomend them.


----------

